
Ask HN: Has Anyone Completed “Writing a Compiler in Go” by Thorsten Ball - django1993
Has anyone gone through the book: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;compilerbook.com&#x2F; cover to cover? Reviews?
======
_raul
I’m not sure you’ve seen it’s in Amazon, has a few (good) reviews there:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/3982016118/ref=mw_dp_cr](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/3982016118/ref=mw_dp_cr)

